# Do you still use "plain" ole wood?



## Texatdurango (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm just curious about something.  In almost every case when a new pen turner shows his first pen or first few pens, they are almost always "plain ole wood".  With all the different types of blanks floating around like cast comuter curcuit boards, coffee beans, spagetti, "worthless wood", cactus, not to mention a few dozen exotic burls, truestones, dozens of lazered kits and hundreds of snazzy acrylics, does anyone continue to use "plain ole wood" after their first handful of pens?

Or, are there any pen makers here that prefer to use only wood, foregoing all the "other" blanks?

I was just sitting in my shop staring at all my pen blanks and got to thinking, I've got almost a thousand wood pen blanks and never use them anymore!  Am I the only one?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey George,
I don't turn as many pens as I used to, but I guess I go about 1/2 & 1/2... I don't do a lot of the segmented woods or strange castings... I prefer to do just plain ol' wood and the acrylics... actually, my wife picks out the acrylics... I probably wouldn't do many of them, but she'll pick out a handful at WC and tell me they would make beautiful pens... she buys so I turn them...


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey George,

Grab a piece of red oak and turn a comfort pen, without the centerband.

Doesn't look much like your first pen, does it???

I have a couple in my desk, just to show to folks that visit, the material doesn't HAVE to be expensive to make a nice "gift pen".
Kit: chrome: $2.oo, material, free off burn pile.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 2, 2010)

oh, you're not alone...I have boxes of wood blanks that are no longer "fancy" enough.  Only the nicest burls or highly figured goodies make it to the lathe any more!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 2, 2010)

Would I make an ordinary kit pen from just plain ole wood - No.  But there are many situations where plain ole wood is the perfect choice.  Say I was making a pool cue pen.  I would use plain ole hickory for the shaft and glue up the butt with plain ole maple and walnut.  If I was doing inlay work, I would use plain ole wood for the background.  Many of the laser kits use plain ole wood and are dramatic.  If the clip and certerband were the main theme of the pen I would use a simpler wood so as not to detract from the design.  To me, the best 360 herringbone pens are made from plain ole wood with simple straight grain.  Will I ever use up my 1000 blanks of plain ole wood - probably not, but I do go through a bunch of them when I'm working on a new design and need some practice pieces.  The other times I have used plain ole wood is when it has a story or some meaning.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 2, 2010)

I still do wood for pens, wine stoppers, etc.  I like how wood looks and I really like how it feels in my hands.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 2, 2010)

Since I started to target the upper end customers, I have moved to imported acrylics and lucite,  tru-stone, and documented woods.  The bunches of "plain" pen blanks are just collecting dust, but I refuse to give up on them.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 2, 2010)

i still use regular ole wood. I still have a LONG list of woods that i have yet to experience on the lathe so i will be spinning wood for a long time i hope! 

Of course, most of my wood pens end up as gifts because they dont sell.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 2, 2010)

I have customers that prefer `Plain ole wood`, so I do too . Leaving out the hybrids , wood vs plastic is 7:1 . `Course , Texas wood is a hard sell , apart from the worthless stuff .


----------



## jbostian (Mar 2, 2010)

In order to help anyone out that has too many plain old wood blanks sitting in there shop you can send them to me LOL. :biggrin:

Jamie


----------



## shepardscross (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with Jamie. If you have to many just sitting around....... LOL:smile-big::bananen_smilies035:

I do like wood a lot, because you never know what you might get out of that blank.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 2, 2010)

I work in a cabinet shop and save lots of pieces from going into someone's woodstove. Lately it's been Walnut. I'll probably never use all that I collect but my plan has been to use this "free" wood on a bunch of slimlines. While I would like to just make Jr.Gents and Majestic etc., the market for them, at least for me so far, doesn't support it. I can sell $20-25 slims .... but can't see putting $5 blanks on them.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes I still use wood.  Actually I use mostly wood for a couple reasons.  Selling pens around here is next to impossible.  I'm retired and money is tight and with the municipality talking about forcing sewers on us I think it's going to get a lot tighter and I could be forced to move.  Most wood in the sizes and kind I want for pens is free.  A lot of my pens get sent to our military guys and gals with a letter of support wrapped around them. Pieces of crotch wood with nice grain is one less thing I have to buy for those pens.  Probably takes me 5 times as long to finish a wood pen but time I have lots of.  On top of those reasons I just like working with it and the house doesn't stink afterwards.


----------



## knifecut (Mar 2, 2010)

I still use wood.  In fact, I turned two new ones recently. One BOW but once it was turned down the grain wasn't pretty. The other a box elder.  But then I turned a few acrylic ones, which made for better pictures.  

Plus I have more wood than acrylic.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Have some that are ending up as boxes for newbies, just last night I was talking to a member about how few wood pens I now make and just plain ole wood like walnut,cherry, etc. just gather dust.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 2, 2010)

I still turn quite a few wood pens...  They sell great for me around here.  I rarely use something "plain", but I do use crotchwood,50/50, curly, etc.

I prefer wood to most other options, but it's got to have a little something going on for me to get interested.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 2, 2010)

GoodTurns said:


> oh, you're not alone...I have boxes of wood blanks that are no longer "fancy" enough.  Only the nicest burls or highly figured goodies make it to the lathe any more!



Me, too! I always fill a box to take to a pen meeting for give-aways. We haven't had a meeting for a while and my give-away box is full. 

Anyone close that wants some free blanks, come on down.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=989872#post989872

if you want some"plain ole wood"


----------



## PenPal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Plain ole wood*

Married to my best friend of 57 yrs never tire of her kindness and courtesy toward me, At 75 surrounded by accumulated wood blanks yes I do enjoy the pursuit of grain and colour.There is something special in fruits of the earth in the way trees are to me.

I do appreciate the scroll sawed blanks, the cast blanks, really love Ratteys painstaking stainless pens, green eyed cats inventiveness. I am stimulated by discussions re latest trends etc. I have a pen mill of my own design, bought an American design pen mill to use in a restrained way to really satisfy my humble desire to fully investigate the possibilities of Slimline Pens nowadays using Streamline bands.

Today I received an invoice for three kilos of Australian Sandalwood to play with. The Geography and spell binding associations that link me to wood persist. Living within my means is vital for me always was and at 75 yrs my wife says anything happens to me she will make a parquetry floor with my pen blanks. Horses for courses Wood triumphs for me nothing plain about it.

Great to respond to your sometimes tongue in cheek comments and admire your attitude toward others who you have said occassionally trespass on your goor intentions.

Regards from over here Peter.


----------



## philb (Mar 2, 2010)

Have to say I only make wood pens! Well one acrylic!

Not many just the 'plain ole' wood though, tend to only turn something that has a bit of character, burr, figure, sap/heart mix. But even the plain ones are still nice pens, especially if they are for a purpose. like native timbers or sentimental? 
Wood just has more of a story than plastic!

PHIL


----------



## JimB (Mar 2, 2010)

I have only turned wood. I just haven't gotten around to trying anything else. Last year LOML bought be a variety pack of over 100 blanks of about 40 or 50 varieties from a member here. add that to the few other varieties I already had and I still have a lot of different woods to try.


----------



## arkie (Mar 2, 2010)

I have still turned only wood, though I do have a stack of acrylics to also try.  I'm still a relative noob a pens, but I figure if I can't sell some, they'll make inexpensive and appreciated gifts.  There's no shortage of wood with figure or character.  I don't see myself turning any plain wood unless it had special significance for an intended recipient.

Each area has a few things most others don't.  Maybe we should do more swapping here on the board?  I've seen plain mesquite priced at $20/bd-ft in Vancouver BC....


----------



## mredburn (Mar 2, 2010)

I have started giving my plain wood away to those who have asked. I have 9 or 10 more boxes of plain walnut, and by that I mean some have figure in them some have less. I originaly posted them at $6.00 a box shipped priority and had no takers. I have large tubs of walnut drops from making my tables and chairs, I have boxes and carts of cherry drops from making my cabinets. I have a rack of wood that is 9ft tall and 10ft by8ft. I love the look of wood blanks with great figure but, I too have a thousand blanks sitting around and hundreds of board feet ready to make into blanks. I have had most of this wood 10 years. I will continue to make wooden pens but have also crossed over  into the pr realm and really enjoy the designer pen blanks.   Mike


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 2, 2010)

I still turn plain wood but tend to gravitate towards my favorites.  I enjoy turning DI, Mesquite, Olive and Bloodwood to name a few.  Burls also make the list.  Thuya smells so nice!  I enjoy trying different things but always seem to go back to what I like the best.  

George, I will come pick up those plain ole blanks you have laying around just to help you out.  Some of that pretty Amboyna is probably in the way too.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 2, 2010)

And your about to get some more:biggrin::wink:....



mredburn said:


> I have started giving my plain wood away to those who have asked. I have 9 or 10 more boxes of plain walnut, and by that I mean some have figure in them some have less. I originaly posted them at $6.00 a box shipped priority and had no takers. I have large tubs of walnut drops from making my tables and chairs, I have boxes and carts of cherry drops from making my cabinets. I have a rack of wood that is 9ft tall and 10ft by8ft. I love the look of wood blanks with great figure but, I too have a thousand blanks sitting around and hundreds of board feet ready to make into blanks. I have had most of this wood 10 years. I will continue to make wooden pens but have also crossed over into the pr realm and really enjoy the designer pen blanks. Mike


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 2, 2010)

I use plain ol' wood for my bargain pens...some people still want a nice pen but dont have the money for the upgrades. The $35-50.00 plain wood pens get the name out there, then the people who see this person with a hand made pen says I can do better than that! They place orders, pay for and get the better stuff. Thats just how it goes!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 2, 2010)

mredburn said:


> I have started giving my plain wood away to those who have asked. I have 9 or 10 more boxes of plain walnut, and by that I mean some have figure in them some have less. I originaly posted them at $6.00 a box shipped priority and had no takers. I have large tubs of walnut drops from making my tables and chairs, I have boxes and carts of cherry drops from making my cabinets. I have a rack of wood that is 9ft tall and 10ft by8ft. I love the look of wood blanks with great figure but, I too have a thousand blanks sitting around and hundreds of board feet ready to make into blanks. I have had most of this wood 10 years. I will continue to make wooden pens but have also crossed over  into the pr realm and really enjoy the designer pen blanks.   Mike




Hey Mike,

If you are about to give away all that plain ol wood that Roy was gonna send, let's make it MUCH easier!!!

Just tell Roy to send it to me!!!!  I'll pay postage!!!

Thanks


----------



## Padre (Mar 2, 2010)

Send some to me too!!  I use 95% wood.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry Ed it has to "age" at least 10 years, NO blanks before it's time. I reposted my original offer on the walnut in the classified.


----------



## rlofton (Mar 2, 2010)

*"Wood Pen Blank Sale"*

I'll sell any wood pen blank *that I purchased as a pen blank* for 90% of the original purchase price.  There is a minimum of 50 blanks per order and I will attempt to send whatever you request.  However, there is no guarantee that you will get what you want.  If I don't have what you want, I pickum!!!  Deal???


----------



## Padre (Mar 2, 2010)

Rudy, what kind of blanks do you have?


----------



## rlofton (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a little bit of everything!!!  What do you need?


----------



## Padre (Mar 2, 2010)

Right now I'm mostly into burls.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 2, 2010)

George, I still use quite a bit of Cherry, Walnut, Maple and Osage Orange all of which are local plain old wood, I could start using southern pine and more Magnolia, there are tons of it laying all over. But Magnolia left a bad feeling the last time I turned any pens from it:frown::frown::frown: But I've got a couple hundred Exotics, a hand full of Tru stone and a couple bins full of Acrylics of various types. It just seems lately I've worked with more Stainless Steel than any thing else!!!


----------



## keithlong (Mar 2, 2010)

I love to make pens out of wood and deer antlers. There are a lot of hunters around here so i have a steady source of them. I like wood because even a plain ole piece has some hidden character to it once you get it turned down. Free wood is always good wood. have a friend that gets some exotic scraps for once in a while. These are my 2 preferences.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 2, 2010)

Georges point is well taken by ME . I was thinking as I was finishing that Camphor pen the other night , this is kind of a boring pen . In fact most of the plain ole wood blanks SEEM to be boring anymore . Look in the SOYP forum and , see what they're compared with . I guess we just MIGHT have a thirst for something different , progressively . IMHO !


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 2, 2010)

MarkHix said:


> ... George, I will come pick up those plain ole blanks you have laying around just to help you out. Some of that pretty Amboyna is probably in the way too.


 
Anytime Mark!  I'll even give you the box to put them in!  The amboyna is a different story though, you would have to bring a few bucks for those!  I have five times the number of burls as the last time you were here but I'm saving most of them for bowls and vessels now that my interests are changing.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 2, 2010)

Chip,
    I will be going through mine this weekend.
You needsome, feel free to pm me.

I only live 20 miles from you

Jerry


----------



## Padre (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool, thanks Jerry!


----------



## OldGrumpy (Mar 2, 2010)

*Just Wood*

I guess I am just an old dinosaur.  I love wood.  I collect wood with specific pens in mind for specific people.  Sorry but plastic coming off the lathe just doesn't have the "smell" for me.

Send any woods with a story to me along with the story.


----------



## Padre (Mar 2, 2010)

I really love the burls.  Amboyna is probably my favorite.  Black Walnut burl is really up there too.  So is Afzelia, redwood, oh heck, mostly any burl!


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 2, 2010)

yep, love wood.  Others look so.. ah ..so plastic.  But I do them occasionally.


----------



## KenBrasier (Mar 2, 2010)

I love the plain old wood, I like the look, the texture, the feel and on some the smell.  I do find myself going with more burls and exotic woods since joining IAP.  I cut and dry most of my local woods: Oak, Redcedar, Cherry, Black Walnut, Osage Orange. I also do a lot of Whitetail Antler.  Every tree I see (I see a lot as I live near the Mark Twain National Forest) is a new opportunity.  Every Blank has it's on personality.  Now with that being said, I have now purchased a pressure pot, vacuum pump some Aluminite and PR and plan on expanding my horizons.


----------



## jeffnreno (Mar 3, 2010)

I still like to turn wood - not sure I would call it plain old wood.
Almost all wood has some character and grain that makes it unique.
As a woodworker part of the joy is bringing out the best in the material.
That being said I enjoy turning acrylics and other materials also.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 3, 2010)

Depends on what I feel like turning on any given day. I'd have to guess its about 2/3wood to the rest plastic and hybrids. Most of my pens end up as gifts with only a few sales so i'm still doing it for the enjoyment. Lately its been small bowls and hollow forms so there has not been a pen on the lathe in weeks.


----------

